# 20 minute hats



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I received my Innovations knitting machine in the mail yesterday and after a few missteps I have figured out how to set up the yarn and I knit a few hats, averaging 20 minutes per hat! Whew!

This machine only makes stockinette stitch, and the tension control is important as I have discovered. I made two hats, same color and yarn, one after the other, one with the tension control and one without. One fits a child and one fits an adult.

I went out and bought a lot of Red Heart Super Saver to practice on, will try the more expensive stuff as I progress from hats to flat panels.

Having lots of fun with this machine, wish it could do ribbing and cables! :lol:


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, You did good!!! I got my mother one of the Innovations for Christmas, hope that she likes it. I have the Addi's, one in King, and one in small. Very similar to yours

Have you tried making a "double layer" hat like that yet? Just make a tube about twice as long, push one end inside the other. The pulled up ends will be together.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Gidget'smom, I will try that for sure, making hats for Christmas right now. I'm very curious about what other "crank knitters" use their machines for. Anything in particular you like to make? I'm thinking about slouch socks, but maybe a smaller machine would be better for socks. This machine is fun, and so very fast! :wink:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Flippin' 'eck Loistec! :shock: 20 minutes per hat! Unreal! You'll be having lots of fun with this : )


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Flippin' 'eck Loistec! :shock: 20 minutes per hat! Unreal! You'll be having lots of fun with this : )


Yes maam, I am somewhat in shock at the speed of this little machine, it sometimes drop stitches, but if I use the tension control it stops that annoying behavior. 
Pretty amazing for around $50!!!

http://www.fingerhut.com/product/Knitting-Machine/J7469.uts


----------



## magola shiffer (Oct 6, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Flippin' 'eck Loistec! :shock: 20 minutes per hat! Unreal! You'll be having lots of fun with this : )


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great work never seen one of these before.
Best wishes.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These little knitters look nice Which model is better the Addi or Innovations? I saw youtube videos where there were several items made from the tubes and flat panel fabrics knit with one of these, including; gaters, sweaters, scarfs, afghans, puppy sweaters, purses/totes, by sewing the knitted sections together. How do you knit circular in different sizes?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I think my hubby is close to throwing me and all my "stuff" out as I brought home another "thing" a small crank knitter like that innovations one only older and smaller. I love it! Their suggestions for it is to make tubes and what they call puffs. sew all these little pieces together to make things..... I picked it up at a second hand store for only $5. complete with yarn and book and needle. Looks unused but did not have the box.


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

I have never seen a knitting machine such as this! Where can i buy one, and what is the price. What a great thing!


----------



## Carol Herring (Nov 28, 2011)

That sounds exactly like what I have been looking for. I make hats and scarves for charity and am always sorry I cannot do more, it takes me a day to make one set. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Sewinsharon (Aug 21, 2011)

Never have seen one of these, there is one at overstock.com for $34.99 plus s/h, looks 
Ike alot of fun!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Here's a video on how to create ribbing on your machine. I agree that ribbing works best at the bottom of these caps.


----------



## Sewinsharon (Aug 21, 2011)

PS! what a bargain!


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats, you are doing great. I have an IKM too and I love it. I use it for charity knitting and for fast last minute gifts.I also have the smaller version, the Sew Easy Machine, I have a Design Your Own machine which has needles like the Addis and I have the older Mattel machine. If I can be of help PM me. Happy Knitting.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new machine. I have been wanting to get one or one similar. Does this one do adult size hats when going around, or only kids? Thanks, and have fun.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Ooops, I see you had said that you can make the two size hats. lol So I guess by playing around with the tension it is possible. But I would like to be able to make a tight knit of some sort for adult hats too. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

rjla said:


> I have never seen a knitting machine such as this! Where can i buy one, and what is the price. What a great thing!


I bought it online at Fingerhut.

http://www.fingerhut.com/product/Knitting-Machine/J7469.uts


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

KateWood said:


> These little knitters look nice Which model is better the Addi or Innovations? I saw youtube videos where there were several items made from the tubes and flat panel fabrics knit with one of these, including; gaters, sweaters, scarfs, afghans, puppy sweaters, purses/totes, by sewing the knitted sections together. How do you knit circular in different sizes?


Hi Kate, I just got this machine, still working out the bugs. Have only made hats with a rolled brim so far. The Addi King machine is more expensive, around $200, so I bought this one for $50 to try it out. So far so good, having fun with the speediness of machine knitting! There are videos on You Tube, check them out!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Carol Herring said:


> That sounds exactly like what I have been looking for. I make hats and scarves for charity and am always sorry I cannot do more, it takes me a day to make one set. Where did you purchase it?


Hi Carol, bought it online at Fingerhut. Check above for the link.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

a friend of mine, had one of these and wanted me to figure it out for her, well my simple mind just couldn't figure it out so called on another friend to get me started and loved it and then some how i drop a stitch and or two and then i took it all out to start over and couldn't figure out how to get it started again, so mad at my self. So it is back in the box.
Candy


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Here's a video on how to do cables on a knitting machine. Even though it's shown on a different type of knitting machine, the method is the same.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I didn't even know they were still in business. I bought my first km (Studio LK-150) from them a loong time ago. Have fun with your new toy...errr...tool,
Dagmar


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

These hats are beyond beautiful.....where do I get one of 
those machines....have a very basic one that looks nothing
like yours.....granddaughter knits a lot on it but its not nearly that fast....also, did it knit those lovely designs and
patterns into hat or did you have to do that....I must have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ps: are they expensive


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I input innovations youtube videos and got this;

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Free+Innovations+Knitting+Machine+Patterns&view=detail&mid=1A5344B61E56D93D38291A5344B61E56D93D3829&first=0&FORM=LKVR1y


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, please do...am intriguied by this miracle machine...


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I just went to YouTube and did a search, several videos came up:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=innovations+knitting+machine&oq=innovations&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=1608l6762l0l12533l13l13l1l3l3l0l435l2179l0.4.3.1.1l9l0


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you...thank you Loistec....very informational...definitely want one and will check with our local HobbyLobby....saw a sock knitting machine and would like one of those also...handknit a pair of socks 40 years ago or so but don't think I'm up to it now....am so excited and what a peaceful and productive way to spend winter evenings....


----------



## phylstan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS PRODUCT.
IT WOULD MAKE MY DAY SO MUCH EASIER !
I MAKE STUFF TOYS AND HATS FOR CHILDREN IN HOSPITAL/AND HOMELESS
HOW CAN I GET THIS PRODUCT TO MAKE THE HATS
THANKS PHYLLIS


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

phylstan1 said:


> I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS PRODUCT.
> IT WOULD MAKE MY DAY SO MUCH EASIER !
> I MAKE STUFF TOYS AND HATS FOR CHILDREN IN HOSPITAL/AND HOMELESS
> HOW CAN I GET THIS PRODUCT TO MAKE THE HATS
> THANKS PHYLLIS


Hi phyllis I posted the link above, please read the comments .


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got my Innovations earlier this week and finally got to play with it today. It worked perfect and I cranked out a skein of worsted weight in about 20 minutes and then bound off the stitches and got it off the needles in no time, turned it inside out and doubled it over pulled the tails of both ends one at a time inside one first and then the outside one and tied them off turned the edge up and it turned out great. It would be easy to make a few flat panels and stitch together and then knit or crochet around the edges for a baby blanket. I want to use mine also to make tubes with my handspun wool and then dye them and then knit from them. All kinds of fun with these. Oh by the way I got mine at Gettington.com for a really good price. I have no affiliation just a happy customer.


----------



## Mitchell (Nov 11, 2011)

Addi express king is the one you can actually find



rjla said:


> I have never seen a knitting machine such as this! Where can i buy one, and what is the price. What a great thing!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I got my Innovations earlier this week and finally got to play with it today. It worked perfect and I cranked out a skein of worsted weight in about 20 minutes and then bound off the stitches and got it off the needles in no time, turned it inside out and doubled it over pulled the tails of both ends one at a time inside one first and then the outside one and tied them off turned the edge up and it turned out great. It would be easy to make a few flat panels and stitch together and then knit or crochet around the edges for a baby blanket. I want to use mine also to make tubes with my handspun wool and then dye them and then knit from them. All kinds of fun with these. Oh by the way I got mine at Gettington.com for a really good price. I have no affiliation just a happy customer.


I'm glad you are having fun with your Innovations, some yarns work easier than others I have found. And the tension setting is important!


----------



## cruechick (May 17, 2019)

I know this was posted a long time ago but could you tell me about the design your own knitting machine? i can't find anything on google about anything like that.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I’ve often thought about getting a circular knitter. Have been watching a lot of Margaret Olander’s videos on her reviews of just about all the circular machines out there. A friend of mine in California has an innovation machine and likes it. She had a stroke and lost use of her left arm & hand. Has been able to make several scarves & hats, with her daughter helping her cast on / off & sew up. Will have to quiz her next time I’m there ????????
Marge


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi you can find one on E-bay


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have one a it works great 
I like your hats good job


----------

